# Kyrie - arranged for string quartett



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I adore the pureness of the choral music of Palestrina, so I tried to write a Kyrie for a capella choir somehow touchung this kind of spirit which moves me very much. This is my string quartett version of this Kyrie:

www.gerdprengel.de/Kyrie-D-quartett.mp3

www.gerdprengel.de/Kyrie_D-Major.pdf

"Kyrie eleison - Lord, have mercy"
"Christe eleison - Christ, have mercy"

Gerd


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> "Kyrie eleison - Lord, have mercy"
> "Christe eleison - Christ, have mercy"
> 
> Gerd


Long may he/ she continue composing.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful piece! I really see what you were trying to capture. One of my favorite things posted on here that I've yet seen.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Generally very pleasant, light, meditative piece. I would have liked to have some contrast in color and some more pleasing harmonies amidst the modal ambiguity. But all in all, a good experience to have listened. Keep it up!


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

dzc4627 said:


> Generally very pleasant, light, meditative piece. I would have liked to have some contrast in color and some more pleasing harmonies amidst the modal ambiguity. But all in all, a good experience to have listened. Keep it up!


Thank you for your coments! Could you give me an example of "modal ambiguity" in the score? I don't really know what you refer to ...

Gerd


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

gprengel said:


> Thank you for your coments! Could you give me an example of "modal ambiguity" in the score? I don't really know what you refer to ...
> 
> Gerd


It is more of a ubiquitous thing. What I mean is that the progression of the harmony of the piece feels ambiguous and indiscriminate at times. This is because the music is almost totally within the Ionian mode. I couldn't find more than a couple accidentals. This lack of harmonic tension and variety is the reason I consider the piece to be ambiguous in how it goes on.


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, after presenting my Kyrie in 2017 I recorded and updated it now again with NotePerformer and could improve so the sound quality quite a bit. Please listen to my new version (under the same link as refered to above) as kind of meditation and share with me your impressions ... Thank you!

Gerd


----------

